# Being interviewed



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have been approached by a magazine here in Spain to tell my story on living through the revolution and ending up in Spain... No payment but I am in two minds what to do


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Just had a thought ..they want to use my photos so maybe I should get a payment for that.. I would donate the payment to the animal shelter in cairo


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Just had a thought ..they want to use my photos so maybe I should get a payment for that.. I would donate the payment to the animal shelter in cairo


If they are going to use your photos then they should really pay you for it! Great idea about the donation. 

What's the magazine? o


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> If they are going to use your photos then they should really pay you for it! Great idea about the donation.
> 
> What's the magazine? o


When and if I do it I will post the article... It is an expat magazine on the costa blanca


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> When and if I do it I will post the article... It is an expat magazine on the costa blanca


Please do :clap2:


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> When and if I do it I will post the article... It is an expat magazine on the costa blanca


Go for it.....why not as i am sure it will be an interesting and informative read especially for those who are considering a move to Egypt.


----------



## mariayoko (Jul 11, 2011)

Hehehe! Of course! You should get a payment for that  And great idea donate it to the animal shelter in cairo. Sorry that i´m so curious :$ IS ESMA the animal shelter? I didn´t went to know the place yet but i see how they help sooo much! Good luck!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

mariayoko said:


> Hehehe! Of course! You should get a payment for that  And great idea donate it to the animal shelter in cairo. Sorry that i´m so curious :$ IS ESMA the animal shelter? I didn´t went to know the place yet but i see how they help sooo much! Good luck!!!




Yes ESMA is the shelter that I would/will donate the payment


----------

